# Impots biberon



## Noufy (4 Janvier 2023)

Bonjour
Je vous souhaite à toutes et à tous mes meilleurs vœux 2023
Concernant les biberons connaissait vous le tarif à appliquer pour les impôts sachant que je suis à 3 biberons par jours + légumes de midi fournit par le pe.
Merci à vous 
Noufy


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (4 Janvier 2023)

Bonjour sur les boîtes de lait,vous avez la quantité de biberon qui peuvent êtres faits en fonction de l'appétit de l'enfant.

Vous ajoutez le prix de l'eau, le lavage des matériels.

Pour 180ml de bib on fait 26 bibs par boîte. Boîte de lait au moins 20€  donc 0.77 cts le bib plus l'eau
Celle recommandée est à environ .57 cts le litre par bouteille pour 180ml par bib. Soit 5.55 bibs  par litre.
Donc .10 cts par biberon
Je trouve donc .87 cts par bib, que j'arrondis à. 90cts x 3 par jour = 2.70€
Pour les légumes idem,  regardez au marché le prix au kilo.

Exemple si un repas avec 200g de haricots verts sachant que 1 kilo fait 2.35€ pour 200g on est mini à 0,47cts le repas.

Pour 3 bibs + légumes on est donc au plus juste du mini à 3.17€ le forfait journalier.

Calculs à adapter bien sûr en fonction de l'appétit et des plats, légumes poissons viandes.


----------



## Sandrine2572 (4 Janvier 2023)

Bonjour

Le PE doit vous fournir une attestation qui mentionne le prix du repas , bib .....c est a eux d estimer le tarif 

Si c est du lait maternel le montant est 0


----------



## Pioupiou (4 Janvier 2023)

Bonjour,

Certes c'est aux employeurs de faire l'attestation comme tout le reste des calculs d'ailleurs.
Mais si son calcul est aberrant , tu valides ? je ne pense pas, tu lui soumettras un calcul plus réaliste.
Au temps déjà partir sur une approche réaliste pour gagner du temps et l'énervement en moins. C'est du moins mon avis.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (4 Janvier 2023)

Oui tout à fait. Il y a plusieurs années, un employeur qui fournissait les repas partait simplement sur le tarif fiscal. De mémoire 4.65€ je crois. Autant vous dire que je l'avais en travers de la gorge car en aucun cas cette fois ci l'enfant dejeunait pour ce tarif...oh que non !


----------



## Sandrine2572 (4 Janvier 2023)

De toute façon on devrait pas déclarer aux impôts les repas que les parents fournisse .... J ai toujours trouver cela aberrant


----------



## zaza42 (5 Janvier 2023)

moi je declare le minmum en repas avec accord des parents et pour biberon ,allaitement pout tous comme ca pas de tarif personne peu verifier


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (5 Janvier 2023)

@zaza42 je te cite : personne ne peut vérifier ??? Ben si, les services fiscaux !
Des tarifs de complaisance seraient assimilés à de la fraude, à ton avis pourquoi existe t-il un tarif fiscal ??? 
Et dire je déclare le minimum ??? C'est à dire ? 0€ est un minimum. 
Un biberon à un coût obligatoirement !
C'est un raisonnement qui ne veut rien dire et qui peut te poser problème.

Et à nous aussi par dessus le marché, car si fraude, nous pourrions nous voir imposer un tarif pour lequel nous serions perdantes.
Alors que là, le tarif fiscal est tout à fait en adéquation avec la réalité, et ne fait pas perdre des avantages, même en pratiquant ce tarif, on baisse considérablement nos revenus à déclarer.


----------



## assmatzam (5 Janvier 2023)

@Sandrine2572  il est tout à fait normal de déclarer aux impôts le repas que te fournissent les parents 

car c'est pour un soucis d'égalité avec les AM qui elles, prêparent les repas des enfants et doivent les déclarer 

Sinon plus aucune AM ne voudrait prendre en charge les repas


----------



## nounou ohana (5 Janvier 2023)

moi je déclare le même tarif que mes repas quand les parents fournissent, les parent me signent le papier sans rechigner , je ne vois pas pourquoi je déclarerai plus que ce que je toucherai si je faisais moi faut pas pousser. 
pour celles qui ont oublié ce n'est pas si vieux de devoir déclarer ses "sommes fictives" çà date de moscovici sous françois hollande il y a 10 ans... 

et l'argument pour harmoniser entre celles qui cuisinent de celles qui ne cuisinent pas c'est de la ****** en barre ! à ce compte là il vaudrait mieux harmoniser les salaires, mais chut puisque cela a divisé les ass mat il n'y a que l'état qui y gagner il ne faut pas l'oublier les filles.


----------



## kikine (6 Janvier 2023)

nounou ohana a dit: 


> moi je déclare le même tarif que mes repas quand les parents fournissent, les parent me signent le papier sans rechigner , je ne vois pas pourquoi je déclarerai plus que ce que je toucherai si je faisais moi faut pas pousser.
> pour celles qui ont oublié ce n'est pas si vieux de devoir déclarer ses "sommes fictives" çà date de moscovici sous françois hollande il y a 10 ans...
> 
> et l'argument pour harmoniser entre celles qui cuisinent de celles qui ne cuisinent pas c'est de la ****** en barre ! à ce compte là il vaudrait mieux harmoniser les salaires, mais chut puisque cela a divisé les ass mat il n'y a que l'état qui y gagner il ne faut pas l'oublier les filles.


c'est faux devoir déclarer les repas ça toujours été obligatoire, mais bon nombre d'am ne le faisait pas il y a donc eu un rappel a la loi et une intensification des contrôle fiscaux


----------



## Chippie (Dimanche à 03:47)

Je suis du même avis que Sandrine 2572 ce n'est pas normal de devoir déclarer des sommes fictives non perçues. 
 '' indemnités '' Il me semble que l'appellation était, frais de repas , frais d'entretien par conséquent  un remboursement des frais engagés par l'AM. Et la logique voudrait que les frais soient déduit au même titre que les frais kilométriques, frais de déplacements, frais d'hôtel etc.....
Ce n'est pas équitable du tout de taxer l'AM dont les parents fournissent les repas. Donc non et ce n'est pas non plus un avantage nature comme j'ai pu lire dans des anciens posts puisque nous ne consommons pas personnellement tous ces repas. Nous ne sommes pas non plus dans la restauration avec l'achat de matières premières en gros volumes avec des prix de grossistes. C'est une aberration de plus, mais tous les prétextes sont bons pour taxer.


----------



## Chippie (Dimanche à 03:59)

un soucis d'égalité avec les AM qui elles, prêparent les repas des enfants et doivent les déclarer

'' La différence '' est qu'elles se font juste rembourser les frais engagés au travers d'un tarif.


----------



## Sandrine2572 (Dimanche à 08:37)

Assmatzam tu trouve normal de déclarer aux impôts de l argent que tu ne touche pas ? 

Désolé mais moi non je trouve pas cela normal , jamais cette argent a été sur mon compte bancaire , je n en vois pas la couleur


----------



## assmatzam (Dimanche à 08:49)

Non @Sandrine2572 je n'ai pas dit qu'il est normal de déclarer une somme que l'on ne perçoit pas réellement 

J'ai dit qu'il est normal que les AM qui ne fournissent pas déclarent au même titre que celles qui prêparent les repas


----------



## Sandrine2572 (Dimanche à 10:14)

Désolé mais pour moi sa reste tout a fait anormal de déclarer les repas que les PE fournisse  ça devrait être banni


----------



## Pioupiou (Dimanche à 10:43)

Pour moi c'est un problème d'équité car si tu réfléchis bien même si tu fais les repas tu es imposé sur une indemnité qui compense ton implication dans les repas.
Par définition l'indemnité n'étant sensé être bénéficiaire tu es à 0€ en faisant la balance normalement comme celles qui ne font pas les repas.
Il est donc logique que si tu ne fais pas les repas tu soit imposé comme les autres si non il n'y a pas égalité devant l'impôt.
Cela pourrait remettre en cause notre abattement auquel nous sommes toutes très attachées.


----------



## Pioupiou (Dimanche à 11:28)

Ouvrir la boite de pandore et dire que c'est pas normal d'être imposé sur les repas me semble subjectif, car il ne faut oublier que c'est lié à notre abattement  et c'est la contre partie  et que vouloir  remettre en cause le fait que les repas ne soient pas pris en compte  pourrait impliquer pour le législateur une diminution du coefficient de l'abattement.
A méditer.....


----------



## Chippie (Dimanche à 15:27)

Le salarié qui n'a pas sa prime de rendement ou d'objectif ne va pas être taxé sur une somme qu'il n'a pas perçu 
Sous prétexte '' d'égalité ou d'équité '' vis à vis de ses collègues. 

Je suis têtu mais ces  '' frais repas ou entretien '' ne devraient pas être comptabilisés comme un revenu.
Les déclarer et payer des impôts comme faisant partie intégrante du salaire, il serait donc 
Logique de tenir compte de ces sommes pour le calcul des indemnités de rupture et des congés payés au 10%
Ce qui n'est pas le cas.


----------



## Chippie (Dimanche à 15:40)

Pioupiou 
L'abattement n'est pas juste lié au frais de repas. Et demain ce seront les frais d'entretien qu'il va falloir déclarer.
Et puis après peut-être encore les frais de formation, et après quoi d'autres ? 
Il y  en aura toujours qui trouverons normal de déclarer et payés. Ben moi non.

Trouvez moi UN seul poste de travail avec 45 à 50 h par semaine au tarif de 3/4 €  de l'heure.

Je pense que l'abattement et surtout lié à ça.


----------



## Pioupiou (Dimanche à 16:09)

On peut tergiverser pendant des heures , trouver cela normal ou pas mais en fin de compte on fait comme tout le monde on déclare car c'est la loi.
Je pourrai remplir un cahier de 100 pages avec des choses que l'on ne trouve pas normale, bilan on ressasse, au final comme rien ne bouge  et personne ne fait rien on n'avance pas.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (Dimanche à 18:07)

@Chippie Les indemnités d'entretien sont à déclarer également depuis bien longtemps !


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (Dimanche à 18:13)

Idem pour les formations...vous êtes sûre d'avoir bien tout lu ?

N'oubliez pas que même avec ces frais à déclarer nous sommes encore gagnantes.

Je préfère bien intégrer tout dans ma déclaration de revenus y compris Les indemnités diverses et avec notre avantage pouvoir être imposée sur seulement un tiers de mes revenus. 

L'idéal serait bien sûr de pouvoir gagner au minimum le smic et donc avoir une imposition classique.  Mais là encore on ne sera pas satisfaites. 
Car gagner le smic signifie plus d'aides pour les employeurs.  Et qui finance tout ça ? MOI ! NOUS ! qui sommes dans des situations fiscales avec 2 revenus et 2 parts. Donc souvent imposables.

En attendant il faut revoir votre déclaration fiscale qui est erronée..


----------



## assmatzam (Lundi à 07:20)

@nounou ohana je te rappelle tout de même que même si on rajoute les indemnités d'entretien et de repas nous bénéficions de l'abattement de 2 smic horaire par jour 

Donc qoui qu'il on reste gagnantes


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (Lundi à 07:43)

@assmatzam bonjour 3 smics pas 2..

Dans tous les cas la déclaration fiscale est basée sur la déclaration des revenus, pas uniquement des salaires.


----------



## assmatzam (Lundi à 10:31)

Mes gros doigts on ripé sur le 2 😂

On Est bien d'accord c'est 3 smic


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (Lundi à 11:00)

Le début de semaine ! Jamais facile !


----------



## Ariv42 (Lundi à 11:21)

Bonjour
Il est toujours possible de ne pas déclarer les repas et les indemnités d'entretien en restant sur le régime général et en ne bénéficiant pas de l'abattement spécifique aux assistantes maternelles


----------



## Sandrine2572 (Lundi à 12:30)

Ariv42 aucun avantage de rester sur le régime général


----------

